# Service rear vision system



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

Mine has done that from time to time as well. Very infrequent but always went away after a restart or shifting back into park and back into reverse. I was never too concerned and just figured it was a timing glitch in the controller.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Fireworks234 said:


> Mine has done that from time to time as well. Very infrequent but always went away after a restart or shifting back into park and back into reverse. I was never too concerned and just figured it was a timing glitch in the controller.


Makes sense. It did it right after a start when I shifted to R. The lines showed up for about two seconds then went away and the message popped up.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

It means Service Rear Vision System


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Eddy Cruze said:


> It means Service Rear Vision System


Once again thanks for your constructive input genius. 🙄


----------

